
Vote up if you want YC to remember your cookie for longer than a few hours - lupin_sansei

======
pg
Ok, I just made cookies expire in the distant future. This new release also
has more protection against various kinds of abuse.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Moral of the story - post a topic instead of using the feature request post?
Or would that get annoying too quickly?

~~~
pg
I wouldn't encourage overusing this technique.

------
reitzensteinm
Vote up if you want to see the Arc source so you (ostensibly) can fix it
yourself...

~~~
ecuzzillo
It wouldn't save any time to see the Arc source, since it runs on their
servers, and PG would have to check any fixes to see if they worked and didn't
ruin everything, which would probably take more time than just doing it
himself.

I'm all in favor of Arc being released, however, even informally and without
any promises of updates.

~~~
reitzensteinm
It's a joke - I know we couldn't fix it, I just want to see the source. :)

~~~
mojuba
Isn't it just 30 lines of _elegant_ Lisp code? Write it yourself unless, of
course you want the Holy Lispirit come onto you when looking at PG's code :)

------
ralph
Go and find this request on the Feature Requests page and upvote it there.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=363>

------
walesmd
I'm all for seeing a decent login screen as well. It would take - what? - 3
seconds to toss the CSS at the top of that page?

~~~
BrandonM
I disagree. Since I spend a total of less than a second on the login screen
whenever I log in, I could care less what I see.

------
vlad
Turn on auto-complete in Firefox and Internet Explorer and it's just a matter
of clicking Login. PG has said in the past that you are logged out whenever
the server is restarted.

~~~
lupin_sansei
It's still an extra 2 clicks each morning ;)

------
paul
My login lasts for weeks. Is this just a matter of session vs stored cookies?
If so, it should be easy to write a little bookmarklet which makes your cookie
non-session.

